
Who Wants To Start An Important Startup? - olalonde
http://lesswrong.com/lw/e26/who_wants_to_start_an_important_startup/
======
carterschonwald
There is a lot of psychological data indicating that how you frame and
structure brain storming can dramatically influence how creative the
subsequent dialogue is. By seekin business ideas that are "important" rather
than "ridiculous", you immediately curtail the scope of concept exploration in
a very real way.

------
vibrunazo
This is extremely childish. About 90% of all startups already believe,
honestly, that they're already doing something altruistic and profitable. The
only reason why posts like these happen is because you and the Startup founder
disagree about the size of their impact. As a recent example, Dalton firmly
believes that app.net is could have a huge positive impact in the world. While
many critics think a paid twitter is the polar opposite of it. Who is right is
irrelevant here, what matters is that Startups are trying and telling them to
try to come up with something altruistic is meaningless.

